
Facebook saves everything you type - even if you don't publish it - Cbasedlifeform
http://m.theage.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/facebook-saves-everything-you-type--even-if-you-dont-publish-it-20131214-2zdk0.html
======
joshfraser
This was on HN yesterday and the story doesn't appear to be true.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6901955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6901955)

------
dan15
No they don't, that headline is very misleading and is a huge
misinterpretation of the paper. For a small portion of the userbase, Facebook
detect IF they self-censor and just transmit that. They only see metadata, and
not the actual contents of the message.

------
darkhorn
I have pressed F12 and I have not seen logs send to Facebook servers.

